# EEEPC - Meinungen und Erfahrungsberichte



## zeroize (7. Februar 2008)

Da ich seit Dienstag stolzer Besitzer eines EEEPC 4G bin und da es um das Gerät sehr kontroverse Diskussionen geführt werden, wüsste ich gern, wie das Gerät bei anderen Leuten angekommen ist und ob Besitzer mit dem Gerät zufrieden sind?

Ich kann ja mal den Anfang machen:
Also, ich hab den Hype um das Geräte nicht sehr mitverfolgt und bin mehr oder weniger zufällig an ein Exemplar gekommen (Schulkollege). Zunächst dachte ich - geil - endlich ein handliches Gerät als X-Terminal. Die Funktionen des Gerätes lassen sich dank Debian / Xandros-Sourcen sehr gut erweitern und selbst die "Easy-Mode" Oberfläche ist einfach zu verändern und schnell in der Bedienung. Nach einer Installation eines Plugins kann man auch in den "FullMode" booten - was einer IceWM-X-Sitzung stark ähnelt ;-). Btw: booten ist so schnell das ich mir schon überlegt habe Xandros auf meinem Heimrechner zu installieren
[O-Ton die letzten 5 Jahre: "was anderes als Debian kommt mir nicht ins Haus!].

Ein bisschen enttäuscht bin ich allerdings von der doch arg kleinen Tastatur - ok, viele denken jetz - ist das ein Idiot - das ist ja auch ein hammer kleines Gerät - aber auch wenn es sich um eine komplette Tastatur handelt ist 10-Finger-schreiben unmöglich. Die Pfeiltasten und die Umschalttasten sowie die Funktionstasten sind derart klein und ungünstig gelegen, dass man auf der Konsole ständig hoch und runter drückt - für jeden BASH-User ein Ärgernis.
Außerdem ist es für mich völlig unverständlich und inakzeptabel das der Flashspeicher direkt auf dem Mainboard verbaut ist - wer macht sowas? Also ist ohne Gefrickel kein späterer Austausch der "Harddisk" nach Abnutzung (wer weiß wie lange der Flashspeicher hält wenn man ständig Windows XP und Linux installiert) möglich. Ein wenig überzeugendes Detail.

Wer sich mit Linux auskennt, kann verdammt lustige Sachen mit dem Gerät machen - ich kompiliere gerade Aircrack dafür - mal sehen ob das mit dem madwifi-Treiber funktioniert.

Also Fazit nach 2 Tagen Nutzung: ein feines Gerät - aber z.B. als Tippmaschine für Schule/Studium leider nicht geeignet :-/. 

Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Laudian (7. Februar 2008)

Ich habs zwar schon live gesehen, aber halt nur im Verein bei nem Freund, hab mich ein wenig damit beschaeftigt und fand die Tastatur nicht sonderlich furchtbar ... bin schon was gewoehnt, was kleine Dinge angeht ...  Meine normale Standardtastatur glaenzt auch nicht mit Groesse, was beabsichtigt ist. 

Wirklich arbeiten konnte ich nicht damit bisher, kann also kein wirklich potentes Urteil abgeben.

Selber ueberlege ich noch, ob ich nicht eher auf ne Rev 2 oder so warten soll. So dringend brauch ich das Ding nicht, mal schaun.


----------



## _Lupo_ (8. Februar 2008)

Es wird wohl irgendwann dieses Jahr eine Version mit 9 oder 10"-Display erscheinen. Die Frage ist ob der Preis dann noch interessant ist. 
Wobei ich ihn jetzt schon recht unintressant finde. 300€ kostet das Ding oder? Für 400 kriegt man schon ein "richtiges" Notebook mit Festplatte schneller CPU usw.
Das einzige was wirklich für das EEE steht ist die Größe (bzw. Kleine ^^).


----------

